# YouTube Video on Faux Finishing using Metallic Foil



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok I made this video today so everyone can see what metallic foil is and how to use it. Enjoy the video, had a mishap during the video that is kinda funny since my camera was not injured!

Rob


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome.. :thumbsup: seriously man!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Great tutorial - Smart looking finish :thumbsup:


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I call the finish SKYBOX, it is a finish that I do in replacement of clouds when people want something different. It even looks crazier when you glaze over it in a white as the metallics in different colors float behind it!

I will be making some more soon.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

FoilEffects said:


> I call the finish SKYBOX, it is a finish that I do in replacement of clouds when people want something different. It even looks crazier when you glaze over it in a white as the metallics in different colors float behind it!
> 
> I will be making some more soon.



Looking forward to it. I'd like to see more examples/different colors and effects :thumbsup:


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Rob . . . you never cease to amaze me, all of your creations are gorgeous!
Laurie


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice Rob. Good stuff:thumbsup:


----------

